# Logic "Score" question...



## eschroder (Sep 21, 2011)

Alright, so I've done something and have no idea how to undo it. When I click on "score" in logic it shows me everything but I want it to show me just the individual part (track) that I'm working on. So how do I fix it? =]

Thanks,
Erick


----------



## autopilot (Sep 21, 2011)

double click on the stave


----------



## eschroder (Sep 21, 2011)

I just tried that but it only shows a random segment of music. Not each specific stave. hmmm....


----------



## eschroder (Sep 21, 2011)

Correction... you are right autopilot but I used to be able to just click on the track and it would show the whole line rather than the full score. So yes, I could go through and double click each time but its so much faster to just click the track name and see my notes come up. =]


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 21, 2011)

Double-click on the Link icon until it's yellow, meaning the same level link. Then the score window will display whatever you select in the Arrange window.

The Link icon is the second one at the upper left of the window.

Be sure to save this as a screenset so you can always come back to it this way (if that's how you want it).


----------



## eschroder (Sep 21, 2011)

Whew, I owe you Nick. Worked like a charm. 

Thanks!!!

Erick


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 21, 2011)

Of course you don't owe me!

Glad I was able to help.


----------



## stevenson-again (Sep 22, 2011)

btw - just so you know:

if you are working with the score editor quite a bit, then you can assign a key command to 'create instrument set from selection', and 'open instrument set editor'.

what's great about this is that you can very quickly create a sub-arrangement, for example your brass section or your string section, and easily switch between them and the entire arrangement. really really handy. i wish the arrange had something like it. you open the instrument set editor so that you can name the instrument set properly, but you can also re-arrange the order of instruments or add other instruments, and do a little basic layouting which is especially useful if you are going to be printing.

i really like logics score paradigm. it is much simpler and faster to work with than say sibelius. i just wish it had all the features it really should have to be able get the whole job done.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Sep 22, 2011)

I am working on my new book "Scoring with Logic Pro" btw.


----------



## stonzthro (Sep 22, 2011)

Good news Jay - your books are always so very helpful!


----------

